# 2009 VW Eos Recurring EPC Light, Check Engine Workshop!



## DanielleVW (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi everyone

I have a 2009 VW Eos convertible, and I keep getting this EPC Light, Check Engine- Workshop! Error message.
Originally, the light came on and the car was sluggish on acceleration but when I turned the car off and on again it drived fine. Until one day when the car was literally shaking all the way to the service yard. They replaced a coil ring, problem happened again and more coil rings were replaced. It has happened again now, and I don't know what could be causing this issue?? Car is driving fine, slightly delayed/sluggish on acceleration. Not driving it at the moment because concerned it will start shaking as last time.
Any advice??


----------



## 2RedVWs (Aug 5, 2013)

DanielleVW said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a 2009 VW Eos convertible, and I keep getting this EPC Light, Check Engine- Workshop! Error message.
> Originally, the light came on and the car was sluggish on acceleration but when I turned the car off and on again it drived fine. Until one day when the car was literally shaking all the way to the service yard. They replaced a coil ring, problem happened again and more coil rings were replaced. It has happened again now, and I don't know what could be causing this issue?? Car is driving fine, slightly delayed/sluggish on acceleration. Not driving it at the moment because concerned it will start shaking as last time.
> Any advice??


You need to have the codes pulled to be sure...

But my fiancee was experiencing the same light and message on her EOS, and it ended up being that the throttle body needed to be replaced.

The delayed / sluggish acceleration was a symptom she also experienced.

Good luck!


----------

